# Average yield of a 2-3 foot plant in a 1-2 gal pot?



## ktownlegend

I have recently started doing specific sizes during my grows. if you have notice in my journals that i've i kept at least one plant at full size in a 1 gal pot and 1 in a 2 gal pot. to see difference in yield from change in container size not plant size. but as well as one is Indica and the other sativa. but with only 2 plants of each kinda size container i really only have 2 sets of test subjects.  i was wondering if anybody would like to help me out with this. 

and the yields i have and are still in the process of are really just numbers cause i dont have anything to compare.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## andy52

that is crazy.you would need 2 plants to grow both ways to even consider a comparision.start over


----------



## ktownlegend

i have and indica in a 1 gal and a 2 gal i also have a satvia in a 1 gal and a 2 gal. totaling 4 plants but i would like 8 for good comparison i was hoping someone out there might have done something similar for a scog or something.


----------



## slowmo77

i've grown several plants start to finish in 1 gallon pots. this is just what i've noticed in my grows so far.. 

  in one gallon pots i get about an oz per plant, if i use 3 gallon pots i get about 1 1/2 oz per plant. not always but more times than not. i use 1 gallon pots up till flowering then i'll transplant to 3 gallon. imho the buds seem to get fatter in the 3 gallon pots if i flower at the same height. im stoned and forgot where i was goin with this so i'll come back later


----------



## ktownlegend

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've grown several plants start to finish in 1 gallon pots. this is just what i've noticed in my grows so far..
> 
> in one gallon pots i get about an oz per plant, if i use 3 gallon pots i get about 1 1/2 oz per plant. not always but more times than not. i use 1 gallon pots up till flowering then i'll transplant to 3 gallon. imho the buds seem to get fatter in the 3 gallon pots if i flower at the same height. im stoned and forgot where i was goin with this so i'll come back later


 

what kind of lighting do u have? and what size is it and ur room size?


----------



## slowmo77

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> what kind of lighting do u have? and what size is it and ur room size?


 
those numbers are from my 2x2x4 flower box with 17 42 watt cfls 2700k. 

now i use 2 150watt hps but i've only flowered a few under it before i had to move them out of my building due to temps.

also i top some plants i lst some aswell as supercropin. some i do all three to just depends on what plant im growin. im not sure what the yeilds would be without some type of trainin.


----------



## sativablind

You need seeds from the same mother and father, and at least 8 plants total with no other variables...same soil, lighting everything. 4 plants in 1gallon pots and 4 in 2gallon pots...then you may be able to get closer to the truth, although i think 16 plant total would be better


----------



## blancolighter

I grow in 1 and two gallon pots about the way you wanna grow and harvest about 1-1,5 oz per plant. I've never really seen a corralation between pot size and harvest amount though, it'll be interesting to see what you come up with, and I'll try to keep track of my plants. I use clones and grow mainly Mango off of the same mother, which should give some control.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

just lst and ull be good i just harvested my 9 inch plant that i grew in a 1 gallon container weighed in at 41 grams wet 2 colas not including a cola half there size that i had to cut two days ago for some scientific reasons was testing how good it would be out of a 2 foot bong turns out its dank

and i dont got pics tried taking some but couldnt see none of the features wasnt that cool macro cam that they let me borrow last month


----------

